# For all the Foiles fans...



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Looks like the law finally caught up to him, what a joke! 
http://www.connecttristates.com/news/st ... 72b99f%2C0


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

Sooner or later carma gets us all...

What comes around, goes around!

Nothing against Jeff, but I think it's best to do things by the book, that way trouble never finds you.

Later,
Kev


----------



## Jsw (Dec 5, 2010)

Ahhh! I make calls and hunting videos and I can't do whatever I want that sucks!!!! It sucks for him but that's what happens when you break the law.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

he looks so happy! lol

picture deleted

I bet mudbuddy is glad they spent all that money sponsoring him.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

What a *** *** *** ***! 

That's all I got to say about that.


----------



## UtahMarine (Dec 7, 2010)

I hope all of his calls go on sale now.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Good.... nail his rear to the wall. No room for those kind of people in our sport.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Love it. Those are the guys ruinin the sport. All about the money and ego


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

nickpan said:


> Love it. Those are the guys ruinin the sport. All about the money and ego


+1 couldnt agree more!


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

These rumors have been going around for years, sometimes you hear it was Foiles, other times it was the Duck Commander, other times it was Zink. I always chalked them up to sour grapes until now, looks like there really was something to it. If he really is guilty I hope they stick it to him. There should be absolutely no place for this kind of crap in our sport.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Looks like his place is up for sale too. Click on the Fallin’ Skies Strait Meat Duck Club link within the article. What i'd do to have that kind of ground. It's always the crooked bastards that have places that the average joes would die to take their 10 year old to have a good hunt


----------



## MudInBlood (Apr 10, 2008)

Gotta sell the farm to pay the lawyer. If I could afford it I would love to buy the duck club. I hope they make an example of him. Even IF he is innocent I would venture to guess his status in the waterfowl industry is gone.


----------



## duckkiller29 (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm just learning of this. What did he do wrong?


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

from what I've read he did a bunch of bad things!!! unplugged gun, shooting way over his limit on hunts, not to mention the wanton waste from blasting birds 3 or 4 times on the way down.....guys a douche rocket.


----------



## Chard (Oct 15, 2010)

Darin Noorda said:


> nickpan said:
> 
> 
> > Love it. Those are the guys ruinin the sport. All about the money and ego
> ...


You got that right! This is the kind of garbage that the anti's love to get their hands on. Thanks Jeff, you just became the MVP for PETA!


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

What a D- Bag. Well I hope he gets charged with a felony. No more owning guns for him. Looks like he will have to take up golf....if he doesn't end up in prison.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

"Foiles next call will be marketed by Primos.....the PRISON WENCH!! The new "STRAIGHT MEAT" Pro-Staff in the Federal Pen will be more than willing to help him design that one!"
:lol: :lol: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

The real trouble is that there are so many people out there that see him as some kind of waterfowl God and will continue to support and think this is OK behavior. This along with their belief that feds made this entire thing up, are the ones to blame, and are simply full of $h!t and that Jeff will for ever be their role model and now patsy for "what the feds have done to him." 
There are enough jackasses out there that you cant idiot proof no matter what anyone does to do so, and then guys like Foiles that they look up to.

I blame the waterfowl hunting community as much as I blame Foiles for what he has become.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I have never liked the guy. So im glad and I hope mudbuddy take him name off there motors and stuff.I hope they throw the book at him and throw the key away.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I sure am enjoying increaseing my Foiles call collection every since this news broke, even the major retailers are clearancing out thier stock now, picked up 6 today for what one cost before the blowup. 8) 

Most cases I bought several of each of my favorite models as backups in case they do go under. Gonna lock them away in the vault with the guns till I need them.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> I sure am enjoying increaseing my Foiles call collection every since this news broke, even the major retailers are clearancing out thier stock now, picked up 6 today for what one cost before the blowup. 8)
> 
> Most cases I bought several of each of my favorite models as backups in case they do go under. Gonna lock them away in the vault with the guns till I need them.


I don't think they'll be a rush on any of his calls any time soon so you have plenty of time to buy whatever you wish....and for the Foiles loyal fan boys like yourself I hear from folks in Illinois that he plans to, within the next year, come out with his new line called the "Fudge Grinder" It comes with a soap on a rope type lanyard as a free bonus.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> I sure am enjoying increaseing my Foiles call collection every since this news broke, even the major retailers are clearancing out thier stock now, picked up 6 today for what one cost before the blowup. 8)


Why would you want his calls after what he did? No way in heck would I want to be sporting gear of someone with that reputation...


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Tough times call for desperate measures.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

1BandMan said:


> Mojo1 said:
> 
> 
> > I sure am enjoying increaseing my Foiles call collection every since this news broke, even the major retailers are clearancing out thier stock now, picked up 6 today for what one cost before the blowup. 8)
> ...


I wouldn't exactly call myself a Foiles fan, I like several of his calls, but that is the end of my fascination with him.

However,

I ain't gonna apologize for liking and using his calls and buying spares to you or anyone else, in fact if it bothers anyone, they can pucker up and kiss my ass!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

wonderful...
another blackeye for our sport and more ammunition for the anti's. woopee!

...yep, just fantickingtastic.

THANKS Jeffery... i for one hope they throw the book at ya pard...


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

this is what happens when you don't have a real job and no training when it comes to money. Instead of taking the money earned off of legally guided hunts and buying more land or making wise investments...hell why don't we just kill more birds...there's plenty to go around and that way our clients will come back every year. :roll: 100% deliverance hillbilly.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

I talked with a big time guide that lives out of state.... The feds are flat out mean. If your a guide, a high profile person you better follow the book to a "T" he told me of the feds being paying clients and having a great shoot for 4 days and then when they left they packed there stuff up and said they didnt have room for 3 birds... this guy said no problem and disposed of the birds by gifting two of them to locals and sending the prize drake to his taxidermist. well to say the least they went after him for bird trafficking... two years in court and felony charges. by the time it was over it was 20 thousand dollar fine for ONE bird. and reduced to class B misdemeanor. 

I believe the Feds are doing what they think they need to do to protect the resource. and people that get paid to put others on the birds are under there eye and HAVE to play the game by the rules. NO EXPECTATIONS.. Foiles screwed up big time his ******* was of doing things and even worse video taping him self doing questionable things was a huge mistake. I belive with the stuff they have on him he will get hammered which is good for him to be punished, what he has done for the sport is a bad deal....

We need to be duck hunters no duck killers.......


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Mojo1 said:


> I sure am enjoying increaseing my Foiles call collection every since this news broke, even the major retailers are clearancing out thier stock now, picked up 6 today for what one cost before the blowup. 8)
> 
> Most cases I bought several of each of my favorite models as backups in case they do go under. Gonna lock them away in the vault with the guns till I need them.


So you're saying that you're getting foiles acrylic calls for around $30? Just where are these major retailers that are giving these awesome deals?


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Have you guys read the indictment against him? Some of the charges on there are unbelievable-especially the whole "parking" thing. How greedy and desperate for bands do you have to be to do that? I have never liked the guy or his ethic of hunting but was willing to give him the benefit of the doubt until now. I saw one of his videos where they shoot a single mallard 4 or 5 times on the way down and that ruined him for me for life. One thing I never saw in any of his videos was any amount of respect or appreciation for the wildlife or for duck hunting itself. I never like to see anyone in trouble with the law but I really hope they nail him good.


----------



## bearhntr (Oct 6, 2008)

Ok I have a ? What is "Parking"? I know what it is with a girl but for waterfowl I am left clueless.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

bearhntr said:


> Ok I have a ? What is "Parking"? I know what it is with a girl but for waterfowl I am left clueless.


One of the charges is that he pulled up to a park and baited collared and banded geese close to his car and then shot them with a pellet gun to collect the bling. They called it parking.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2010)

grand juries ain;t enything moore than dirty cops and jeffie might be cleared; look at what they did did to the famlie of that byu professier


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Not sure how many have read the charges so here you go. The parking is down about page 10.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/media/Indictment.pdf


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

wow! looks like these guys had it coming to them. at lease they were busted and stopped abusing the system and their famous name.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2010)

got two thinking and it might be a a conspiracy with some dirtie cops and grand jurie hooken up with the big spending avery and davie smith klan just trying to get jeffie introuble cause they jelous


----------



## M Gayler (Oct 3, 2010)

Klark said:


> got two thinking and it might be a a conspiracy with some dirtie cops and grand jurie hooken up with the big spending avery and davie smith klan just trying to get jeffie introuble cause they jelous


First off Klark learn how to spell...Also dont talk about things you know nothing about. :O•-:


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2010)

seen this pic the other day. its kinda funny :lol:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Don't be slandering Wonder Bread, you know they would use the cheap bread to save $.  

You know "Parking" birds has been mentioned in several discussions right here on this forum, so he ain't the first to think of it. :shock: 

I never understood that burning need guys display for bands or the lenghts they will go to get them, however I do wear 3 on my lanyard, my first band, the last one I got and the only one my Papaw every got, it’s a superstition deal, they are for luck. 

Every time I see someone with an entire lanyard of bands, first thing that comes to mind ain’t how cool they are cause they have them, but how dumb would they have to be to tote around all those **** things while hunting.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2010)

i think its kind of a status thing. kinda like "my lanyard is shinier than yours". ive got all the bands i have gotten on mine, 6 ducks and 1 goose. i kinda like having them there as a trophy since i dont mount very many ducks. but 3 lanyards stacked with bands and 6 calls on each lanyard says to me that they think they are pretty hot stuff, when in reality they probably arent. everytime i see a guy like that (usually walkin center dike at FB) i think either they bought all the bands or cheated in some way or another to get all of them. i think its just over-kill and it would get heavy packin all that extra weight around.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

I've seen this guy with the foiles clan. :lol: 







[/quote]


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

1BandMan said:


> The real trouble is that there are so many people out there that see him as some kind of waterfowl God and will continue to support and think this is OK behavior. This along with their belief that feds made this entire thing up, are the ones to blame, and are simply full of $h!t and that Jeff will for ever be their role model and now patsy for "what the feds have done to him."
> There are enough jackasses out there that you cant idiot proof no matter what anyone does to do so, and then guys like Foiles that they look up to.
> 
> I blame the waterfowl hunting community as much as I blame Foiles for what he has become.


 you got that right !!

Look at Martha Stewart as a example , she goes to jail and comes back stronger than ever . :shock: :roll: And in Hollywood or Pro sports, you can do ANYTHING and as long as you can make someone money its all OK . I don't like cheaters , that goes for cheating the law or on you WIFE ( Tiger ) ! IMO cheating on you wife is the worst . If you doing that, you will cheat anyone and CAN NOT BE trusted !! They are all dirt bags to me !!


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2010)

Edited by moderator


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

Klark said:


> got two thinking and it might be a a conspiracy with some dirtie cops and grand jurie hooken up with the big spending avery and davie smith klan just trying to get jeffie introuble cause they jelous


 WHAT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! _(O)_ -_O- -_O-


----------

